

Top Startups That TechCrunch Missed - morefranco
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-january-2013/

======
ScottWhigham
I'm certainly not one to think TC is awesome but I only recognized one name on
the list (PushBullet) and that's strictly b/c they posted something here on HN
yesterday (that I didn't even read). I'm hardly representative of "the world"
but I'd guess that I'm probably fairly indicative of your average 35-45yo male
in the US. So did TC miss these or is the author just trying to make a
sensational headline? I'm going with the latter.

Calling some of these "startups" is just silly also. Name Mesh - it's a combo
of a domain name generator/finder and a coupon finding site. Is anyone
surprised that NameMesh wasn't picked by TC for a spotlight/piece?

~~~
thetomdotcom
There are a lot of hardworking guys and gals out there bootstrapping their
startups working full-time jobs that aren't able to spend all their time
applying to accelerators or pitching to VC's to attract the likes of TC. I've
always enjoyed 37 Signals: Bootstrapped and Proud. So personally, I find it
neat to read about these startups. I use a few services that got their start
on this list. Pareto could be attributed for the difference in tastes.

